# Leipo's 29g (56k) (Updated 1-3-2005, page 5)



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

and since I will be only posting photo's in this topic here:


Leipo said:


> Here is a picture which I made yesterday of my Rams:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this post is from this topic.


----------



## Fish dude (Nov 3, 2002)

I have that same algae problem, a guy in a local fish shop told me to feed my fish only once every other day and do regular water changes, maybe weekly so i am starting to try this.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Gorgeous Rams...I have the same algae that I am looking for advice for also.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice looking aquarium and also nice to hear from someone outside the US of A.

I found a pair of Siamese Algae Eaters took care of that sort of algal growth in a day or two. My problem came from having a small but very hungry feral fish load in a small tank. Perca Flavescens (Yellow Perch) love to eat brine shrimp at least twice a day and the waste generated by 4 3cm fry was a good environment for algal growth.

I've moved on to Rainbows since then and have also moved up in tank size and included some plants like Hornwort which seem to soak up spare nutrients which would otherwise make algae happy. Being a floating rootless plant, I am able to take out the Hornwort any time I like without causing too much disruption.

Andrew


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

That is really cool! I love the effect with the drifwood and moss, looks like a tree. I have always wanted to try a tank with just 4 or 5 pieces of wood like that, it would look like a little forest. Yours is the best example I've seen so far, looks great.

Tony


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Doesn't anybody know the 2 unknown plants? 
And I am searching for a true SAE around here but they all seem the have the false one  so tommorow I'll go hunting :lol:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

The first looks like a variety of H. corymbosa to me, and the 2nd looks like R. indica (AKA R. rotundifolia)


----------



## SueNH (Feb 25, 2004)

Isn't the first one some sort of "temple". I often see it in my lfs and they call it green temple or giant temple depending on who labels the tank when the order comes in. Some sort of hygro I think.

My mother's family was from the Netherlands.


----------



## mm12463 (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like Hygrophila corymbosa of some sort to me.

And yah it does go by temple plant or green temple. But then again so do a few other spieces of plants. That's why common names blow chunks.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

**UPDATE**

I've rearranged the left half of my tank. It is still the same piece of wood, but I positioned it differently:

(click for bigger picture)
 

Left side:









My SAE:









My Ram:









watervalues:
PH 6.80
KH 8
NO3 10mg/l
PO4 0.25mg/l

still having problems with algae, but the SAE appears to eat it so if 1 SAE is not sufficient enough I can always get some more


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice Looking Tank. I like the rock look on the back and the wood on the left. When I tried to view the 2nd picture on your webpage I got an error that it didn't exist. Here is the link of the picture it is looking for:

http://ick.gamepoint.net/aquarium/aquarium/images/aqua_17-3-2004_2_large.jpg

Looking good, keep the pics coming.

Matt


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you for the broken link. I've fixed it (I forgot to upload the picture  )


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

some new pictures (click for a 1MB+ version  ):

 
 
 
 
 

and 1 of my Red Phantoms:
 

tank as of the 31th of March:


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Some new pictures of 2 of my fish 

(click for a 1,3MB version)
 
 
 

And some pictures of 1 of my my C.sodalis:

(click for a 1,3MB version)
 
 

Enjoy


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

**UPDATE MAY 12**

*Aquarium:*


*Inhabitants:*








*Enjoy *


----------



## mm12463 (Nov 22, 2003)

Those are fantastic shots. And your tank is excellent. 
I like the shots of the pencils.


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

LOL algae on an Algae Scrubber :lol: ! Sorry Ive just never seen that befor! Well I give ya props on your tank It LOOKS AWSOME! Beautiful fishies too! Well I just noticed that Ive loved those plants in the tanks (like yours) that curve on the surface! What are they? What light? Also how big do they get I am hoping to put them in some of my tanks!


----------



## mm12463 (Nov 22, 2003)

Messyroadkil -

You mean the ones on the back right corner? Looks like a vallisneria species too me. Basically put them in water, add light and wahh-la. Easy to grow and a nice plant.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Messyroadkil said:


> LOL algae on an Algae Scrubber :lol: ! Sorry Ive just never seen that befor! Well I give ya props on your tank It LOOKS AWSOME! Beautiful fishies too! Well I just noticed that Ive loved those plants in the tanks (like yours) that curve on the surface! What are they? What light? Also how big do they get I am hoping to put them in some of my tanks!


It shows how much I use the algae scrubber 
no seriously: I had a major algae problem which I now got under control with keeping my macro's en micro's in check. You can still see the algae on my Anubia (on the snail picture) and for example on the older leaves of my E. tennelus.

But I am thinking of replacing the Limnophila sessiliflora since I want a bushier look: does anyone know a plant that would fit nicely at that spot (background, little bit right of the center)?

also those curving plants on the surface are indeed Valisnera, if i don't cut the leaves at the desired height they grow far beyond the other side of the tank 

lights is 2*18watts


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Limnophilla aromatica
Ludwigia arcuata
Eusteralis stellata (Pogostemon stellata) ‘broadleaf’


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Is that correct you only have 36 watts? If so, you can scratch the stellata and probably the arcuata from shawn's list and possibly the aromatica also.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

yup: only 36watts :roll: 
I may add another 18 watt light anytime soon. there isn't much room in the canopy left for more and I've never ever seen any CF bulbs here for sale  (and that is in the country of Philips  ).

but with 54watts (3*18watts) I am at the same lightinglevel as Takashi Amano always uses  he uses 0,5watts/litre which is 1,9watts/gallon


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow the tank looks amazing. And look at those bright serpae's or red phantoms. Which one is it Leipo ? Props on the great looking tank.

.depthc


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Those are Red Phantoms (_Megalamphodus sweglesi_)


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

here is a picture of my tank a year ago on 17-5-2003 just a few days after I set it up:
 

And this is how it looked on 17-5-2004:
 

Quite an improvement if I may say so myself


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

George Willms said:


> Is that correct you only have 36 watts? If so, you can scratch the stellata and probably the arcuata from shawn's list and possibly the aromatica also.


Looking at his plant growth I think all three of my suggestions would be just fine. 

Nicely grown in tank. roud:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

The tank looks really good. I still disagree with shawn though.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

George Willms said:


> The tank looks really good. I still disagree with shawn though.


BTW Who is this "shawn" guy you disagree with? :wink:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Just some guy that I don't agree with. 

No seriously though, I disagree with you because I know stellata to be a light hog. I don't really see any plants in his scape that require high light and I see the M. micranthemoides growing almost straight up, which to me suggests that there is not enough light for stellata.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

What kind of camera took these shots ??

Really sharp macro shots.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

The photo's are made with a Canon Powershot G2 digital camera and for the latest macro-shots I used an Raynox DCR-250 macro-lens which fits nicely onto my camara with an adapter-ring. with this extra lens I can make sharp macro's when the fish are only 5cm away from the lens


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

George Willms said:


> Just some guy that I don't agree with.
> 
> No seriously though, I disagree with you because I know stellata to be a light hog. I don't really see any plants in his scape that require high light and I see the M. micranthemoides growing almost straight up, which to me suggests that there is not enough light for stellata.


The M. micranthemoides only grows a few stems horizontaly and yes: I do not have much light above the tank so that be a problem.

are there any plants which I can use who have almost the same requirements as R. indica (which seems to do fine in my tank)?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I would try to get L. rpens x arcuata. The leaves are not as small, but it is still a nice plant.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Unfortunately Leipo, you are in the Netherlands and I can't just ship your a stem of each to see how they would work out. I think it would be just fine as the suggested plants grow taller than most and would be closer to the light than the M. micranthemoides. As a side note, if you add that extra light bulb, as you were comptemplating, you'll have plenty of light for everything.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

**UPDATE**

just a little update 

my tank as of today:
 

Server seems to be up again


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Isn't there anyone who sees any flaws in my aquascape (which I am sure of that they are there) or who has suggestions on how to make my tank more appealing to the eye? I especially need to work on the right front corner, that's for sure, but is there anyone who has ideas on how to improve my aquascape? 

I am also looking for a good place to put my recent rescue: ammania senegalensis which was only 1 stem 1 inch long. You can see it on the latest picture: the red plant in the tennelus field.


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

The only thing I can think of is maybe moving the plant in the front, just right of center, (don't know the name) to the front right corner. Or maybe even splitting it and putting one half in each front corner. Then move the plants in the front right corner more to the center, surrounded by the plant currently in the front left corner.
That big bunch in the front looks "overpowering" in the middle to me. I think splitting it and planting it in the corners will help "frame" the foreground of the tank.

About the only thing I can think of.
Tank looks great already btw.roud:

nice avatar too.:biggrin:


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

that big bunch is _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ and it really needs a trim  You're right that it is overpowering at this time.
I'm already letting it spread slowly towards the right front corner and removing the _Hygrophila sp._ since it isn't doing well there (it also has a spot in front of the _Rotala indica_ where it is growing far better).

I am hoping that my _Cryptocoryne sp._ will grow a lot larger and denser so that it completely takes over that right corner, but it is growing slowly 


I am also going to buy an extra 18watt T8 light to illuminate the front more since the original lights are positioned too far in the back  (they are fixed to the hood so I can't position them more to the front without ruining the hood) and 36watts isn't that much


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

**UPDATE**
inhabitants:









































And flowering/pearling plants:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice pics but where are the shots of the flora? :icon_bigg


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

I am preparing my tank for my vacation so it doesn't look pretty: I am letting it grow now and at the end of the week most plants will be trimmed heavily so that my brother only has to change some water and feed the fish while I am away.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

**NEW ADDITION!**

I've managed to get a L46 _Hypancistrus zebra_ for a very reasonable price roud: 

The little bugger is now located in my quarantaine tank. a few photo's:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the background of your tank, are those red phantom tetras or serpae tetras?


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> I love the background of your tank, are those red phantom tetras or serpae tetras?


those are Red Phantoms


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

Nice zebra! roud: 

A fish like that adds more of a decorative value to the tank than most plants, imo. Can't wait to see him/her in there.
Haven't seen any updated pics of the tank in a while, have you changed anything?


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Well The tank isn't that pretty at the moment since it got a blow during my vacation. all the plants are healthy but they aren't as full as they were when I left  In 1 or 2 weeks I'm sure that it will be looking better again.

only new plant I have is a Rotala sp. it looks like Rotala wallichii but it stays green/yellow instead of becomming red. It is positioned just left of the Limnophila sessiflora.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

well here are some new photo's. a little sooner than I thought :icon_roll 

Before and after a trim:


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

sweet! I love your tank, i'm planning on getting some red phamtoms for my 12....5 of them


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

You really took it to the sessiliflora, is there any left?
Love the anubias, looks great. roud: 
That zebra plec should be pretty happy in there. :icon_bigg


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Very nice trim job. I like the look with the background visible in the center and the phantoms are a great choice for that tank.. roud:


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Do you touch up your photos or do your rams have that much blue to them?? Be honest now!


----------



## jbarone (May 31, 2004)

What is that red plant in the middle? I've got one, and I know it's fairly popular but I can't find any names for it. Also...What is a good way of getting more plants? I'd like to prune mine and add to it's girth, but I heard that if you cut the top off it won't grow.

Thanks!


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Rosko_22 said:


> You really took it to the sessiliflora, is there any left?
> Love the anubias, looks great. roud:
> That zebra plec should be pretty happy in there. :icon_bigg


The sessiflora is barely visible now, but in 1 to 1,5 weeks it will be at the top of the water again: it grows like crazy 



pufferfreak said:


> Do you touch up your photos or do your rams have that much blue to them?? Be honest now!


The only thing I did on a few photo's is sharpening them a bit. No colour correction are done 



jbarone said:


> What is that red plant in the middle? I've got one, and I know it's fairly popular but I can't find any names for it. Also...What is a good way of getting more plants? I'd like to prune mine and add to it's girth, but I heard that if you cut the top off it won't grow.
> 
> Thanks!


that redish plant in the middle is _Rotala indica_ and the red plant left from the _Rotala indica_ is _Ammania senegalensis_.
I started with these 2 plants with only 1 stem. I just let that stem grow and when they get too long I just cut the top off and replant that. I just leave the bottom part in the gravel and from that 1 stem 1 or 2 new stems will grow  So just cut and replant and leave the old stem where it is.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey, I really like the jungle style you have going there and the Ammania looks awesome!! And what is the plant in the back right corner...E. urguanesis(sp)? The Zebra Pleco is going to be a nice addition...too bad here it costs $100! How many Euro does it cost there?


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Hey, I really like the jungle style you have going there and the Ammania looks awesome!! And what is the plant in the back right corner...E. urguanesis(sp)? The Zebra Pleco is going to be a nice addition...too bad here it costs $100! How many Euro does it cost there?


that would be a normal amazon swordplant 

I'm still thinking about where to put the zebra pleco. I am afraid that I will never see it again if I put him in this tank  I'm now thinking of giving him his own tank with a pair of Apistogramma's 

this specimen was €62,50 but that is concidered a bargain for a nearly fulgrown zebra pleco, €80 or more is the normal price for specimens half the size of mine


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Well done roud: Beautiful fishkie too :fish:


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

I've neglected this forum for a while so there are a lot of picture-updates to be done :icon_redf 

I completely changed my tank into an Amazon-biotope type setup and here are some pictures of my fish:


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

and here are some pictures of a pair of Apistogramma agassizii tefe redtail which unfortunately both died shortly after I purchased them


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

current inhabitants: 

1 Hypancistrus zebra (L46)
1 Ancistrus sp. 3
6 Corydoras sodalis
3 Otocinclus vittatus
5 Nannobrycon eques
7 Paracheirodon axelrodi
5 Megalamphodus sweglesi
6 Neocaridina sp. Red-tail
3 Neocaridina sp. Bumblebee
1 Caridina japonica


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Ancistrus sp. 3:

















Neocaridina sp. bumblebee:

















A snail:









Corydoras sodalis:

















Hydrocotyle leucocephala:


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

And last but not least: my pride and joy, my Hypancistrus zebra L46:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Beautiful photos of the fish but here at the planted tank I also love to see the plants :icon_bigg 
Maybe an overall view of the tank... last I see is from last year in August . Very nice photos though.


----------



## WolverineFan (Dec 15, 2004)

What is the background in that tank? Looks pretty good.


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

this is a picture just after I completely changed the tank:









it isn't pretty but you asked for it 

I'll try to take a more recent picture as soon as possible 

And the background: some kind of back-to-nature imitation, I really don't know the brandname :icon_conf


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I guess there is some change eh ? You removed the flourite and went with sand I see. Did you have problems with the old sub or are you like me and got bored and decided it was time for a change ?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I love the natural aquarium you have there with all the corkbark, and branchy driftwood..I see why you chose sand.

Those slanted Pencilfish must be fun to watch!

Some suggestions, plant more groups of plants. And Swords get too big for most aquascapes(except for Teddo's 400g), maybe you could use Java fern instead? Rotala spec 'Green' is great plant that would contrast with the Ammania. Still great tank!


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Buck said:


> I guess there is some change eh ? You removed the flourite and went with sand I see. Did you have problems with the old sub or are you like me and got bored and decided it was time for a change ?


well the old substrate was just plain 2-3mm gravel and I wanted to change my tank into an Amazone-biotope and you'll only find sand there 
The change was made just because I got bored with the old setup and wanted to try something else. that's why the C. siamensis is now gone and the A.senegalensis will also be gone shortly since it doesn't originate in South-America.

The tank is now a bit more filled in with plants since the E.tennelus is filling in nicely. 

Because I am trying to create a South-American tank the Rotala and Javafern are not an option  but thank you for giving suggestions: I can learn from them!

And I will post a picture of the entire tank tomorrow after I did some maintenance :wink:


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

The tank as of tonight:


I know there are some plants with holes in their leaves: I forgot to fertilise a few weeks after I changed the tank :icon_redf 

but what do you think so far?


----------

